# coloring waxes



## richtsport (Jun 6, 2010)

as the title, iv got a decent homebrew mix but its quite neutral in colour. what are you guys adding to get the colours into the wax??


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

There are 2 options that you can try... solid or liquid dyes used in candle making... I cant tell you what I use but that will get you on the right track.


----------



## richtsport (Jun 6, 2010)

Cheers jay! I thought it might be that but didn't want to hit a dead end!


----------



## richtsport (Jun 6, 2010)

What about fragrances ?


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Again try the oil based fragrances used in candles and you can also research cosmetic based fragrances


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

richtsport said:


> as the title, iv got a decent homebrew mix but its quite neutral in colour. what are you guys adding to get the colours into the wax??


http://www.campbell-light.com/colours.htm

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WAX-DYE-B...rfts_Candle_SoapMaking_EH&hash=item3f16293829

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Candle-ma...rfts_Candle_SoapMaking_EH&hash=item1c3ac56fc2

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANDLE-FR...rfts_Candle_SoapMaking_EH&hash=item58989a4126


----------

